# Suche Spiele fürs Netbook (die ohne DVD lauffähig sind)



## RubenPlinius (6. Februar 2010)

hallo leute

ich habe ein netbook (atom n280, ati mobility radeon hd 3450 und 2gb ram) und ich suche spiele dafür (vor allem welche, die OHNE dvd oder cd lauffähig sind)

kandidaten wären also Diablo 2 und Warcraft 3 (beide habe ich bereits)

welche anderen spiele (die über einen singleplayer verfügen) könntet ihr empfehlen?
sind nur steam/securom spiele ohne dvd (offline) spielbar?
denn sowas wie alcohol 120% + disc mounten möchte ich nicht nutzen (ist mir irgendwie suspekt)

ich freue mich über jeden ratschlag! (und pardon, falls dies das falsche unterforum ist, bin mir nicht sicher ob es hier hin gehört)

salut=)


----------



## H2OTest (6. Februar 2010)

WoW


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Notebook und Netbook?

sry für offtopic :S


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. Februar 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> WoW



oh das hätte ich vll erwähnen sollen - ich suche keine MMOs...das spiel sollte offline spielbar sein (und optimalerweise auch online)
aber danke dennoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



netbooks sind günstige, kleinformatige und relativ "schwachbrüstige" notebooks in der 10"-12" kategorie
sie sind hardwaretechnisch eher auf mobiles schreiben/surfen ausgerichtet, aber manche haben auch eine dedizierte grafikkarte, was wiederum das spielen mancher spiele ermöglicht die auch bissl mehr grafikleistung erfordern als die "herkömmlichen" netbooks leisten können

salut


----------



## Ykon (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Notebook und Netbook?
> 
> sry für offtopic :S



Sie sind viel kleiner als gewöhnliche Notebooks. Deswegen braucht er wohl ein Spiel, das ohne CD/DVD laufen kann.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Februar 2010)

kannst ja auchn USB-Laufwerk ranklemmen oder so...
sonst sind meiner kenntniss nur Spiele die *hust* runtergeladen *hust* worden sind ohne CD spielbar.
oder spiele die man über iwelche Inet Spielevertreiber kaufen und dann legal runterladen kann.
gibts glaub auch bei Buffed beim Header so ne Werbung manchmal.


----------



## Briefklammer (7. Februar 2010)

TorchlighT
Kannste dir bei Steam runterladen man brauch keine so gute Grafikkarte und es gibt dafür extra in den Settings einene Netbook modus


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Februar 2010)

SNES Emulator! + Super Mario land 1+2!  und MR.Do


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Februar 2010)

Wenn er schon keine Images mounten will, was unter bestimmten umständen legal ist, wird er wohl kaum garantiert illegale Spiele spielen wollen ^^.
Ansonsten such mal nach Freeware Games im Internet ^^ da gibts doch Haufenweise legalen Kram der dann logischerweise auch ohne CD läuft.


----------



## Deadlift (8. Februar 2010)

Geheimtipp:

CrazyMachines 2


----------



## Xondor (8. Februar 2010)

Zumas Revenge^^


----------



## Doomsta (8. Februar 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> ich habe ein netbook (atom n280, ati mobility radeon hd 3450 und 2gb ram) und ich suche spiele dafür (vor allem welche, die OHNE dvd oder cd lauffähig sind)
> 
> ...




- http://www.quakelive.com/#home kostenlos aber eher auf multiplayer ausgelegt
- http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/frontpage/landingPage auch kostenlos aber auch eher auf multiplayer ausgelegt

anonsten halt no CD cracks für GTA, halo usw aus dem Netz laden.


----------



## Karius (8. Februar 2010)

Solitär? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An sich müsste man bei vielen Spielen einen Mirror anlegen können, dann gehts auch ohne CD.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Februar 2010)

ich find die besten Spiele für ein Netbook sind alte SNES Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Emulator und Roms gibts <entfernt>


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich find die besten Spiele für ein Netbook sind alte SNES Spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das ist legal?


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und das ist legal?



Nö. Bei weiteren Links zu illegalem Kram hagelts Verwarnungen.


----------



## Dominau (8. Februar 2010)

Titanquest gabs/gibts bei steam für 5€..

kann man auch ohne CD spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 läuft ja über steam.


----------



## Ennia (9. Februar 2010)

weil ich hier CrazyMachines 2 gelesen hab. schau dir mal PHUN an ^^ das ist etwas anspruchsvoller bzw. man hat mehr Freiheiten und damit ist so gut wie alles möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (9. Februar 2010)

Half-Life1+Addons läuft auch
UT2k4 läuft auch ohne DVD


----------

